# Cleaning Points



## JoeNorton (Apr 6, 2010)

A buddy of mine told me to soak my arrowheads in mineral oil. He said it would clean them an make them translucent. Has any heard of this or tested it. I tried it, it seems to work but i don't want to continue to do this unless it good for them. Does it destroy the value.


----------



## Pointpuller (Apr 6, 2010)

If your interested in the value of the points I wouldnt do anything to them.  The mineral oil restores some material to its original look, some material does nothing, some turn out nice and some turn ugly.
I dont care about the value cause I dont buy or sell so I soak alot.  It usually gives you a better looking point.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree with Pointpuller. I usually clean mine carefully with soap and a toothbrush then I soak them in baby oil for a few days.


----------



## jcdona (Apr 6, 2010)

Soak a couple broke pieces to see if you like it or not. I did and it made mine look like they had pepper in them.  I tend to just rinse them off and put them up.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have never soaked mine in any oil.  I use an army issue gun "toothbrush" to clean them after they soak in soapy water for a few days.


----------



## swampstalker (Apr 7, 2010)

I have soaked them in the past but prefer not to. I found out the hard way that most of the time the points begin to turn back and become blotchy looking.


----------



## flintdiver (Apr 7, 2010)

Only certain materials actually look good when soaked in oil. It can make some look worse, like the heavily patinated chalky cherts , land found cherts. Some folks soak them, and if they look bad , soak them in acetone and then let them dry out. It usually brings you back to the starting point.


----------



## Son (Apr 7, 2010)

Oil will not help the appearance of any point that has a thick patina. To clean a point, I use a soft toothbrush and plain water.
Oil can be removed from any point that doesn't take oil well by soaking in acetone. When oil is out, soak again in plain water for a day or so. Let dry and put back in your frame.
Two things oil can do if the material is oil friendly.
It can enhance color, tranlucency, 
It keeps the air from the stone, keeps it from drying out and becoming patinaed more.
Some don't know, but foam rubber can have some acid in it, and can damage a point or any artifact over time. I put a bathrode veleur material between my points and the foam. I like that material for several reasons. It comes in attractive colors and has some stretch. Wont pucker when the case is closed.

Like in this frame of Alabama points.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2010)

On a heavily patinaed point, you can mes one up with a brush, if your not careful. A friend of mine brushed the serrations off a point once, so be careful.


----------



## Son (Apr 7, 2010)

Nick, I call those rotten points. All silica has leached out, leaving soft lime. I've seen Bolens and older points so soft, you could rub em into dust.


----------



## Fireaway (Apr 8, 2010)

Son said:


> Nick, I call those rotten points. All silica has leached out, leaving soft lime. I've seen Bolens and older points so soft, you could rub em into dust.



That would be the definition of a heartbreaker to me. Finding a nice point and then watching it crumble in your hands as you pick it up.


----------

